# Help! My TV Died Today!



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

It is about a 20" and older CRT Memorex I bought used 2 years ago for $60. 
I could maybe spend around $300-$500 tops for something more up to date and hopefully better. Flat screen would be great if possible in that size/price range.

I have a stand-in 10" but it doesn't work with my remote, which will drive me nuts pretty fast. I do watch a fair number of shows online, so I could conceivably use the money instead for a newer laptop with a better screen but I'm not sure that would be as satisfying. I'd buy movies I could watch on tv, and still be locked into having cable channels for certain things I watch. I also think I would like to wait for a year to buy a computer if possible. By then, I could save back what I would spend on the TV for a new laptop.

I have NO clue where to start when it comes to looking for a television - I have Comcast cable (locked in for 2 years) so it needs to be cable ready, but I don't know if I should go after HD or not (though if I am going to spend a bit, I supposed I should be up to date) and I think, with it being up to date and cable ready, I shouldn't need any new digital equipment to go with it, but I'm really not sure. 

If anyone has any input on brands, prices, sizes, bought anything recently? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

TV is the opiate of the masses. Get away from the screen and go get some physical exercise!


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, Fk off, Eric!  Seriously - I want opinions about TVs, not the lack of TVs. Thank you.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been quite happy with my Sony, it's a small plasma from Costco.... seriously, Costco is the way to go. I got rid of my cable so I don't know how it looks with television, but it crystal clear for movies.


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

Julia - do they have some sort of guest pass? No Sony's listed there now under LCDs (I cannot afford a Plasma, that's been established, I'd definitely go for the new laptop if it came down to that spending choice!) but their prices seem fairly competitive to Best Buy (though, not if I have to buy a membership...)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear that you do not have a tv to watch documentaries and stuff (at least that is mostly why I am watching tv), but I guess that a tv with a little bigger screen than 20" (near 30" is perfect), HD or not, and if it is cheap enough you could buy a good sound system!!! It is worth it.... I would not recommend plasma, too, because they consume too much electricity.... I am not aware of brands where you live, but a famous one is a bit more reliable than a no name... Good luck....


----------



## Candace (Jun 10, 2008)

Heather, was Fat Wanda visiting your house without my permission?! I second Julia's Costco recommendation. We spent over a thousand-so I'm not going to recommend our model and size to you. But, we searched the internet, Best Buy etc. and we got a $200 off coupon to use at Costco and it was the cheapest price by far-even before the coupon. 

I thought our household yearly membership was only around $20 and our business one was 50?? So, it's worth the membership fee if you can save some $.


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

okay - well noted.

Please keep the info coming!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> TV is the opiate of the masses. Get away from the screen and go get some physical exercise!



I'm just about this way too. When the TV world goes digital, we probably won't buy a new one. We only turn ours on about once every couple of weeks to watch a movie from Netflix.

I'd say buy more orchid books rather than buy a TVoke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

Careful or she'll get snippy at you too! :viking:


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 10, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh, Fk off, Eric!  Seriously - I want opinions about TVs, not the lack of TVs. Thank you.



Glad Eric spoke up first. I'll keep my mouth shut. 

(In my other life, I'm a TV addict. I'm sure of it.)


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 11, 2008)

GO for a LCD screen less expensive less noise (no internal cooling as opposed to plasma) 
Most brands are now HD ready -- you wan't that if you're going to watch the new blueray discs


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Uri - that's what I'm thinking too. LCD is definitely my next choice (also as a single chick, I have to move it myself so these 32-50" monster CRTs or Plasmas don't really work for me! Nor do I watch enough TV to need something so spiffy.) 19-25" is about my limit and flat screen is preferable at this point. If I buy new I'll be sure to get a HD ready TV but I may just spend $100 to get a used at this point. 

I found a couple lightly used on Craigslist - one LCD that looks pretty good but may be older than I want. 

Keep the info (and of course, the snarky comments) coming! Thank you!!!


----------



## cdub (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the Vizio brand. I just helped install a 20" in my parents kitchen and even at that size I was blown away by the HD quality. Of course I've never had HD before, but still. Walmart has them.


----------



## PaphAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with cdub. The Vizio brand has gotten good ratings and is on the lower end of the price range. Sam's and Walmart have them and you could get around a 26 inch for under $500. 

Dave


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2008)

If your not afraid of buying on the Internet..Amazon has the good prices..you can do a search for brand , size , read other peoples opinions ,etc. We bought our Toshiba HD 42" at Amazon and saved a bunch of $$. !!


----------



## swamprad (Jun 11, 2008)

I am a big fan of Costco for almost everything, especially t.v.'s. Candace is right, the basic membership is not too much, and well worth it. I'm single (though I do have my kids part-time) and I buy all my meat and lots of other food and other items there. I'm big on comparing prices, and buying in bulk usually does save significantly. I bought 3 plasmas at Costco last year when I bought my house, and their price was definitely better than anywhere else, including Best Buy and Amazon. I wouldn't rule out the Plasma option until you shop around. I had an LCD before I got my Plasmas, and frankly, I did not like it. The picture was nowhere near as clear as the Plasma. Beware, once you get HD, you are going to be tempted to watch a lot more tv!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> TV is the opiate of the masses. Get away from the screen and go get some physical exercise!



funny, I was thinking the same thing... go figure!  of course I'm laying here looking at my 15" laptop screen...... and planning to watch a stargate sg-1 dvd. of course I was on my feet in a hot greenhouse all day

in lieu of common sense, I would suggest circuit city or best buy. I went to best buy a few months ago to get a plain stereo (no surround sound, no high power pre-amp or anything like that) and one was not to be found. actually a good place on the internet to look for a/v and camera things was a place out in oregon or washington state, can't remember the name and I used to get a huge catalog from a place called crutchfield that had tons of everything electronic in it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 12, 2008)

Its not good in an emergency, but its worth checking out http://www.woot.com/
Something different every day...and the sometimes have TV's...and never more than $5 shipping...even for a 60" flat screen..........Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2008)

"Just sit right down, we'll only watch one show, something educational like 'America's Top Dance Crew' or 'Tila Tequila's Shot at Love'. Wait, bring a bowl of ice cream too or some chocolate bonbons; it'll be fun!" - _Heather's new TV_oke:


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2008)

At least I'm not playing paintball with teenagers...


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2008)

NYEric said:


> "Just sit right down, we'll only watch one show, something educational like 'America's Top Dance Crew' or 'Tila Tequila's Shot at Love'. Wait, bring a bowl of ice cream too or some chocolate bonbons; it'll be fun!" - _Heather's new TV_oke:






:rollhappy::sob::rollhappy::sob::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2008)

Heather said:


> At least I'm not playing paintball with teenagers...



and I can outrun/outplay most...:wink:


----------

